
Startup in Silicon Valley or Day Job in Paris? - alain94040
http://blog.fairsoftware.net/2010/08/16/startup-in-silicon-valley-or-day-job-in-paris/
======
ABrandt
I have little experience in the corporate world, but I get the feeling that
the OP's analysis could apply just about anywhere. There's certainly places
that are great for 9-5ers to raise families, don't get me wrong. But the
bigger picture is that the stereotypical fears associated with
entrepreneurship can be in many ways more favorable than its corporate
alternative.

Steve Blank's "Epitaph for an Entrepreneur[1]" is a great resource on how to
live a fulfilling life in startups. My favorite quote: " _Someone gave me a
thought that I tried to live my live my life around. He asked me, when you’re
gone would you rather have your gravestone say, 'He never missed a meeting.'
Or one that said, 'He was a great father.'_ "

\---

[1] [http://steveblank.com/2009/06/18/epitaph-for-an-
entrepreneur...](http://steveblank.com/2009/06/18/epitaph-for-an-
entrepreneur/)

------
mhd
Ah, the beauty of anecdotal evidence. Meanwhile, Parisian office workers are
enjoying their 37 days of vacation time per year (US: 13).

~~~
alain94040
True. In France, you get to spend many weeks of vacation with your kids. But
then, you don't see them the rest of the year. Your choice (except that it's
not really your choice, you can only change that by moving 5,000 miles away).

~~~
mhd
You really think that's the average story for both SF and Paris? Quite a lot
of people actually live in Paris, and quite a lot of people have to commute in
the Bay Area. I'm gonna make a guess that the average for the US is definitely
higher than the average for France. And if I remember correctly, you'd have to
go to South Korea or Japan to beat the weekly hours of the average US worker.

